# Looking to trade seeds!



## georgiagrower (Apr 8, 2011)

Im looking to trade some seeds. Im looking for some NL or another good strain. Let me know what you got to trade.

I have some DP, WW, White Rhino, and a few other strains that im willing to trade seed for seed.


----------



## bamfrivet (Apr 9, 2011)

do you expect people to mail you seeds? I know I wouldn't take that chance


----------



## growinthedesert (Apr 9, 2011)

bamfrivet said:


> do you expect people to mail you seeds? I know I wouldn't take that chance


well I've had a friend send me some seeds before.


----------



## growinthedesert (Apr 9, 2011)

can I buy some of your white rhino?


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Why would you risk buying seeds off some random dude on a pot forum instead of one of the dozens of reputable seed banks on the interwebz?


----------



## bamfrivet (Apr 9, 2011)

sorry I only have purple bubba kush. Just use attitude or one of the many other sites. You can get pre-paid credit/debit cards so you don't have to use your own credit cards. you can buy them at the grocery store.


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Apr 9, 2011)

same here i agree with exdex i would not risk it only as i know non of you all from adam first thing i know will be 5.0 banging my door down cuz i traded seeds with some random person,no offense georgia you may well be safe but no one really knows, i would say the same go to reputable site if its only seed for seed an go in to pick n mix


----------



## Frank Dank (Apr 12, 2011)

I´ll trade seeds with anyone that´s interested.

Why would I risk trading seeds with someone on a forum? because I have plenty of seeds from the strains that I´m working with, I want to obtain more genetics, the more strains the better.

Buying from the seed banks is not all that great of a customer experience, the last two orders that I´ve place from Nirvana either were never sent or they just never arrived.

Seed for seed trade is a good deal, as long as they´re predominantly indica strains.

I´ll trade bud for seeds, seed for seed or seeds/nugs from the crop of your seeds.

There are at least 400 pure strains of worthy marijuana, with new cross breeds everyday this number will grow exponentially. You´d have to be a weed tycoon to order so many seeds, and how would you justify so many seed purchases every month.

Trading simplifies things for medical marijuana growers

Frank Dank 420


----------



## Jack Larson (Apr 12, 2011)

reward + gain = RISK!..........." thats what the cop told me anyway"


----------



## Southernstates (Apr 12, 2011)

hey guys that are trading seeds.. ill give you my social security # if you give me yours... ill trade you bank cards as well


----------



## Medical Grade (Apr 12, 2011)

in b4 closed and ban'd


----------



## theleach (Apr 12, 2011)

Ill send you a seed if you send me your bank card and pin # as collateral


----------



## Jack Larson (Apr 12, 2011)

just a second ,somebody is at the door.


----------



## Southernstates (Apr 12, 2011)

Jack Larson said:


> just a second ,somebody is at the door.


lmao.. that was funny... i could just see some guy smokin out with like 30 plants behind him.. and the door knocking him telling someone on the phone "just a second, somebody is at the door" and like 30 cops standing there with the DA... hahaha.. wondering "i wonder how they fount me"


----------



## GottaHaveIt (Apr 13, 2011)

this thread is toast...


----------



## cassinfo (Apr 16, 2011)

I have some sunflower seeds and cherry tree seed. The cherry is a big yielder. You can built a club house on the tree after a few years.


----------



## urbangroop (Apr 14, 2012)

I have some Northern skunk and Northern Berry from peak Im willing to trade Pm me


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2012)

the trading and selling of seeds and or buds or anything else for that matter is pretty much against the site rules...


----------

